# 180g cichlid tank



## Polarlug (Apr 17, 2013)

I recently purchased at 180g used tank (6 footer) and am picking up a metal tube stand next weekend. I plan to put a second 6 footer on the bottom of this stand. I will have to research what size will fit best with access and such. 
I have a suitable canister filter that will do the 180 (thanks Mike at Finatics) however I know little or nothing about HOB filters that would be suitable for the bottom tank. 
I am planning to use dividers in both tanks to use them to segregate my peacocks for breeding and growing out. Does anyone know what filters and how many would work best for this purpose.
This is going to be my first shot at a 6 foot tank so any other words of wisdom would be helpful as well.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Stick with the best, Aquaclear 110 (500). It has a huge and flexible capacity for media, it's quiet and I simply have only had good experiences with AC and their filters. You can put a sponge pre-filter to save the fry from getting sucked in but remember to clean the sponges regularly (I did it weekly since I wanted my filter to be at maximum flow all the time). How many filters you get depends on your intended bioload.


----------



## Polarlug (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I will be looking into the aqua clear.
I would think it will have a heavy bio load, so would that indicate 2 or 3 filters? I will be using sponge filters as well. ( probably in the areas with the smaller fry)


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fry will get in places that will surprise you; all your filter inflows should have a sponge over the intake to save most of your fry (from the filters anyways). They are so cheap so why not just get them. With a 6 foot tank I would put 3 aquaclear 110's for pristine water conditions. You can get them used at about $50 each.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

2 ac 110 might be enough, but might end up needing 3. With sponges over the intakes, that will give you extra filtration, mechanical and bio so you might get away with 2.

Maybe start with 2 and if you need another, then buy another.

You can also double the bio media in each ac 110 by not using carbon.


----------



## Polarlug (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I think I will try a couple of the AC110 with the prefilters and a couple of sponge filters.


----------



## Polarlug (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks all, my 180 is up and running with F1 red zebras, yellow tailed acie and german red peacocks. filtered with a Rena XL and a FX5 I got for a steal. Next step is finding a low pro 6' tank for the bottom of the stand. Any suggestions on where a good place to pic up one of these would be?


----------

